# Problème de son sur TV HD avec branchement HDMI



## oceane1990 (3 Mars 2011)

Bonsoir, 
mon ami à acheter un imac 21,5' en décembre 2010 chez Auchan, souhaitant passer certains films sur sa TV Full Hd je lui ai acheté le cable GRIFFIN Mini displayport pour HDMI et DVI, l'image fonctionne très bien mais le son ne sort pas alors que par rapport à la date d'achat du mac le son devrait fonctionner et avec le cable que j'ai acheté aussi.

Y aurait il un autre réglage à faire ? Ou un autre cable genre jack (si c'est sur que ça marche) du coup à acheter éventuellement?

Et il possible qu'auchan est vendu un mac antérieur à décembre 2009 en décembre 2010 alors que c'est un i3? Autre bizzarrerie le clavier dans la boite était un filaire contrairement aux autres imac vendu avec le clavier sans fil...

Merci beaucoup par avance.

Cordialement


----------



## subsole (3 Mars 2011)

oceane1990 a dit:


> Et il possible qu'auchan est vendu un mac antérieur à décembre 2009 en décembre 2010 alors que c'est un i3? Autre bizzarrerie le clavier dans la boite était un filaire contrairement aux autres imac vendu avec le clavier sans fil...
> 
> Merci beaucoup par avance.
> 
> Cordialement


Bonjour, pour la date:
Vas sur ce site ===> http://www.appleserialnumberinfo.com/Desktop/index.php
Entre le numéro de série de ton Mac dans la case verte "Enter a Mac serial number".
Ensuite clique sur "Get info", et tu connaîtras la date exacte de fabrication de ton mac ou quand comment etc., etc.

Trouver le numéro de série du Mac : ===>http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1529?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## oceane1990 (3 Mars 2011)

subsole a dit:


> Bonjour, pour la date:
> Vas sur ce site ===> http://www.appleserialnumberinfo.com/Desktop/index.php
> Entre le numéro de série de ton Mac dans la case verte "Enter a Mac serial number".
> Ensuite clique sur "Get info", et tu connaîtras la date exacte de fabrication de ton mac ou quand comment etc., etc.
> ...


 
Merci pour cette info qui va enfin nous permettre de savoir, je m'en occupe cet aprèm et je vous tiens au courant pour savoir après se qu'il faudra faire en fonction de se qu'on découvrira..


----------



## NathanB (3 Mars 2011)

oceane1990 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> mon ami à acheter un imac 21,5' en décembre 2010 chez Auchan, souhaitant passer certains films sur sa TV Full Hd je lui ai acheté le cable GRIFFIN Mini displayport pour HDMI et DVI, l'image fonctionne très bien mais le son ne sort pas alors que par rapport à la date d'achat du mac le son devrait fonctionner et avec le cable que j'ai acheté aussi.
> 
> Y aurait il un autre réglage à faire ? Ou un autre cable genre jack (si c'est sur que ça marche) du coup à acheter éventuellement?
> ...



Bonjour,

Quel logiciel utilisez vous pour lire les vidéos ? 
Avez vous pensez à aller dans les préférences système/son/ et de changer la sortie audio ?

L'adaptateur précise t'il s'il laisse passer la vidéo ET l'audio? (ce n'est pas le cas de tous les adaptateurs, pour plus d'infos : Ca peut t'intéresser : http://forums.macg.co/imac-intel/imac-en-ecran-externe-son-via-mini-display-port-433951.html )

Si c'est un i3, c'est forcément un iMac de dernière génération (late 2010). Les iMac 2009 étaient équipés de Core2Duo en bas de gamme, et de QuadCore i5 et i7 en haut de gamme.

Pour ce qui est du clavier, il n'est pas rare de trouver des iMac vendu avec clavier filaire, Apple proposant le choix lors de l'achat.
Je pense notamment au site matériel.net , qui propose régulièrement des offres de ce type.

Bon courage.


----------



## oceane1990 (3 Mars 2011)

J'utilise VLC pour lire les vidéos sur la TV via le HDMI, etle cable que j'ai acheté est un GRIFFIN donc compatible son et vidéo. Par contre il est vrai que j'ai l'habitude de VLC sur Xp mais pas sur Mac du coup les réglages que l'on obtient en cliquant droit sur xp je ne sais pas comment les obtenir sur Mac. 

D'après vous que faudrait il faire comme réglage pour lire avec VLC sur la TV HD qui est une samsung au passage.


----------



## bambougroove (3 Mars 2011)

NathanB a dit:


> Avez vous pensez à aller dans les préférences système/son/ et de changer la sortie audio ?


Apparemment oceane n'a pas suivi ton précieux conseil ou l'a mal compris :
Préférences système du Mac ... pas de VLC


----------



## oceane1990 (3 Mars 2011)

Si si


----------



## oceane1990 (3 Mars 2011)

Si si ça je l'ai fait mais il ne détecter pas de possibilité de sortie audio avec le cable se qui est bizarre puisque le cable Griffin Mini displayport to HDMI et DVI à aussi bien la sortie vidéo que audio. 
Peut il y avoir un problème avec le cable genre il ne marche pas pour le son mais bon la vidéo marche quand même???


----------



## bambougroove (3 Mars 2011)

oceane1990 a dit:


> le cable Griffin Mini displayport to HDMI et DVI à aussi bien la sortie vidéo que audio.


Tout d'abord, donne plus d'infos sur ta configuration : modèle d'iMac et version de Mac OS X.
Pour trouver ces informations : 
- suivre les indications données plus haut par Subsole,
- ou menu &#63743; > A propos de ce Mac ...
Sur la fenêtre qui s'ouvre tu verras la version de Mac OS X indiquée, ensuite cliquer sur "Plus d'infos ..." et "Matériel" (à gauche) afin d'avoir le modèle exact d'iMac (à droite, donner les lignes 2, 3 et 4).

Si il s'agit bien de ce câble (http://www.griffintechnology.com/products/video-display-converter), il ne fonctionne qu'avec les MacBook et MacBook Pro.

En admettant que ton iMac soit postérieur à la fin 2009 et que la version de Mac OS X soit la 10.6.5 ou 10.6.6, il aurait fallu prendre ce câble : http://www.macway.com/fr/product/17...ers-hdmi-audio-et-video-pour-macbook-pro.html


----------



## oceane1990 (3 Mars 2011)

Voilà les infos demandé : alors le mac est un mac Os X version 10.6.6
  Identifiant du modèle :	iMac11,2
  Nom du processeur :	Intel Core i3
  Vitesse du processeur :	3,06 GHz

Le vendeur dans un you cast m'avait dit que le griffin était bon alors que j'avais perso bien vu que l'Imac 21,5 n'était normalement pas dessus, je projète d'acheter un mac book pro dans quelques mois je peux donc le garder?

Donc pouvez vous me reconfirmer le cable à prendre pour avoir et le son et l'image sur la TV sur l'Imac de mon ami par rapport aux caractéristiques ce dessus?

Merci beaucoup pour votre aide, c'est vraiment très gentil.


----------



## bambougroove (3 Mars 2011)

Il s'agit bien d'un iMac mid 2010 et ton système est à jour, le câble de MacWay indiqué devrait faire l'affaire (image et son de l'iMac sur la TV) d'après leurs indications techniques.

A confirmer tout de même par un membre du forum ou directement avec MacWay, car je ne dispose pas de ce câble.


----------



## NathanB (4 Mars 2011)

bambougroove a dit:


> Il s'agit bien d'un iMac mid 2010 et ton système est à jour, le câble de MacWay indiqué devrait faire l'affaire (image et son de l'iMac sur la TV) d'après leurs indications techniques.
> 
> A confirmer tout de même par un membre du forum ou directement avec MacWay, car je ne dispose pas de ce câble.



C'est le modèle d'adaptateur que j'utilise et il fonctionne à merveille. J'avais d'ailleurs à l'époque contacté macway et apple afin d'être sûr qu'il laisserait passer la vidéo ET le son.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h53 ----------




oceane1990 a dit:


> je projète d'acheter un mac book pro dans quelques mois je peux donc le garder?



Si tu achètes le modèle macway que bambougroove t'a cité ci-dessus, tu n'auras plus besoin du griffin, il fonctionnera pour ton macbook pro et ton iMac.


----------



## oceane1990 (4 Mars 2011)

Ok, Merci beaucoup pour votre aide, j'espère le recevoir assez tot. Je vous tiens au courant dès que je le reçoit.
Encore merci à tous. Et dire que j'avais demander au vendeur de you cast... si c'était sur que se soit compatible. Pfff pathétique.


----------



## NathanB (6 Mars 2011)

oceane1990 a dit:


> Ok, Merci beaucoup pour votre aide, j'espère le recevoir assez tot. Je vous tiens au courant dès que je le reçoit.
> Encore merci à tous. Et dire que j'avais demander au vendeur de you cast... si c'était sur que se soit compatible. Pfff pathétique.



J'espere que tu en seras satisfait. A l'avenir, préfère demander conseil à des forumeurs passionnés plutôt qu'à des vendeurs pas toujours très qualifiés


----------



## obimath (31 Mars 2011)

Bonjour !

mmm en fait je me retrouve dans la même impasse.. ! du coup, pourriez vous m'aider ? 

Je suis sur un Imac 27' datant de milieu 2010 et fonctionnant sur Mac OS X 10.6.7 
je viens de recevoir l'adaptateur mini display port HDMI audio et vidéo de Macway ainsi qu'un cable HDMI version 1.4  doré de 5m toujours de chez Macway.

Le souci est que je n'ai pas de son sur la TV et que la qualité de l'image est relativement médiocre (elle saute relativement souvent et à pas mal de pixels verts qui se fourmillent sur l'écran..) Bref...  je suis un poil dégoutté.. 

Sauriez vous m'aiguiller pour savoir si je me suis planté dans une config ou si il faut que je renvois le tout ? 

Pour info la TV est une HAIER  dont voici les caracteristiques 
1.TV SYSTEM : PAL/SECAM
2.HDMI*2
3.SCREEN SIZE  32"
4.RESOLUTION:1366 x 768
5.LAMP LIFE:50000hrs
6.BRIGHTNESS:500
7.CONTRAST:1500:1
8.VIEWING ANGLE:H:176&#730;/  V:176&#730;



Est ce la longueur du câble ? le câble lui même ?  l'adaptateur qui à un défaut ? la TV qui est  trop vieille ? les préférences d'affichage ?   ..help !!


----------



## scalp61 (21 Décembre 2012)

obimath a dit:


> Bonjour !
> 
> mmm en fait je me retrouve dans la même impasse.. ! du coup, pourriez vous m'aider ?
> 
> ...




Bonjour,
Ce post n'est pas tout jeune et j'espère qu'entre temps vous avez eu la solution !!??
Mais pour ceux qui arriveraient avec le même problème en 2012, la solution étant très simple autant la donner: avec Le MacBook Air, le MacBook Pro, l'iMac et le Mac mini il y a une prise Thunderbolt, il suffit d'acheter l'adaptateur Thunderbolt/HDMI, il laisse passer l'image et le son de façon automatique, mais pour lire un film de votre disque dur (interne ou externe) avec VLC (plutôt polyvalent niveau formats reconnus) il suffit juste d'aller dans la barre de menu de vlc puis clic sur audio et sur périphérique audio (dans le menu déroulant) et enfin choisir HDMI ... alors le miracle fonctionne et le son du film arrive sur la tv.
Quand vous débranchez l'adaptateur du mac tout se règle auto par défaut comme avant !!!
Bon film 
Tshuss !!

PS: la longueur d'un cable HDMI n'a pas grande importance car votre câble ne doit pas dépasser les 10m et vous n'avez pas de déperditions à ces longueurs (et donc aux inférieurs) qui pourrait vous empêcher d'avoir le son ou une médiocre qualité d'image.


----------

